# using popup launchers as wingers



## saltydog (Oct 18, 2004)

has anyone used a pop up launcher out in the field instead of a winger? How far does it toss a duck and what is its range in visibility? which brand launches furthest?
thank you.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Bird launchers don't do all that well for tossing dead birds. They don't get the height or trajectory that a winger will, and a dead bird or bumper gets a pretty pathetic toss. 

They do great for live fliers and teaching stop to flush for upland work.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Not all pop up launchers are created equally.

The Ramponi/magnum 2000 launchers throw a good mark, but they are a basket style launcher designed to throw marks. The bird releasers, in my estimation, do not. I have seen them used to train for walk-ups.

Joe Miano


----------



## saltydog (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks Joe,
I have seen that on another post but have never been able to find a ramponis. Do you have any contact info for them?


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

I've got a Zinger Winger Upland and love the convenience it offers and it throw a decent mark. We use it for the short bird, walk-ups and the diversion. I really like how easy it is to tuck in behind a bush or tall clump or grass. It will throw a duck as well as bumpers.
Carol


----------



## saltydog (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey Carol,
What would be your longest mark you would use it on without losing visibility?


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

I have Day's End model, put it in a lawn chair with a white shirt and used it for the short bird or diversion. Works fine. Throws a dead duck about 20 feet, just as good as a 7 year old kid and a lot less "are we done yet ??"
________
Suzuki FZ50 history


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

We used one this summer that was easily 100 yards from the line. The mark was a duck, we put the Uplander on a slope of a mound. It was the short bird of a water triple for field trialing.

It will throw a duck a good 10 yards with nice height. I think the back-ground would determine maximum distance. 

I really like the box for hunt tests for walk-ups, diversions, wipe-outs, etc. It is small enough to tuck anywhere. It comes with velcro closures so you can put a live bird in the pouch. This is theory with my group - we hope to launch some breaking bird pigeons this weekend.

Two down sides - you do have to assemble it and getting the springs on was not easy for me and you need some upper body strength to load it.

Carol


----------



## Mike Bons (Apr 9, 2004)

I was at a indoor retriever trial/demonstration this past winter and they were using uplander's by Zinger Winger. Some of the marks we hitting the top of the arena roof with DFT mallards. I was really impressed.
Mike


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

OK here is the report after using live birds this weekend.

We used the Uplander to throw a live pigeon as a walk-up, a wipe-out bird and the diversion. The solid plate on the down side and the velcro closures on the up side of the pouch performed flawlessly. We incorporated the launcher in 5 of the seven set-ups we did this weekend and there were no failures. 

Carol


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

Check Proxy Professional (HTTP) is a special tool, designed to manage a database of proxy servers located all over the world. This program is essential for those who are concerned about their privacy and who want to surf the web anonymously.

http://www.checkproxy.net


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

In my travels only the uplander has the "grunt" to throw and kind of real mark using a duck!


----------

